# Estoy triste (proyector super 8)



## seaarg (Nov 3, 2010)

Queria compartirles una tristeza.

Buscando unas impresoras en un placard que no abro hace 4 años, baje mi viejo proyector super 8 marca PyCB ruso.

Como viene en caja de cuero, esta se pudrio por la humedad y oxido todos los metales, hasta hongos tenia el viejito. Tuve que tirarlo porque no me daba para tratar de restaurarlo. La verdad que me dolio "enterrar" al abuelito.

Para quien no los conozca, va una foto de lo que eran. Al menos la filmadora super 8 creo que quedo sana.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

¡ Que pena che !


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 10, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Avisen antes de tirar! 

Me lo hubieras mandado que te pagaba al menos el envío


----------



## seaarg (Nov 10, 2010)

Vos sabes Tomas que me acorde despues de que en el foro hubo uno que regalo una radio a valvulas. Lamentable.

El olor a cuero podrido era feo feo. El lente tenia hongos verdes, eso supongo es facil, pero los clip metalicos donde agarraba la pelicula eran una capa de oxido importante, ni imagino la cadena de adentro o los mecanismos. Quiza con mucho amor se rescataba pero no lo creo.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

tira ...tira a la miercoles todo.
renovarse es vivir. 
lo que jode va al tacho. 

yo puse en casa este cartel y desde ese dia la patrona se cuida mas 

de verdad, hace cuanto que lo tenes (tenias) ahi al cuete ??? 
lugar al pepe.
la pena es que se te pudrio, viste ?? a mi me pasaba.
ahora todo loque esta quieto mucho tiempo va a mercadolibre , mejor que se transforme en un rico helado aunque sea .


----------



## seaarg (Nov 10, 2010)

Jajaja muy cierto fernando, da pena pero es asi

Hace unos 5 años que estaba en un placard cerrado. La ultima vez que lo vi estaba en buen estado pero "lo que mata es la humedad". El resto de las cosas que ahi estaban siguen sin problemas. Se ve que el cuero hizo estragos.

Ahora, adhiero pero parcialmente. Lo que buscaba en ese placard eran un par de viejas epson matriciales de 120 columnas para sacar los paso a paso y las barras de acero rectificado: Me estoy haciendo un plotter para hacer PCBs gratis jeje. De paso cañazo, de entre las chatarras obtuve la fuente para el mismo, una smps (tengo 3 ahora) de unas epson chorro de tinta.

Aun triste por el super 8 que le tenia un cariño especial por momentos de la infancia, si hasta llore con cinema paradiso, menos mal que parece que se salvaron las pelis de tom & jerry y del pajaro loco mudas.

Lo proximo que va al tacho es un monitor Zenith con una entrada RGB que pertenecia a una XT. La verdad que hay que limpiar ese placard jaja.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

por lo visto tenes lugar.
llenalo de alegria, de fotos porno.
fijate si conseguis esas tamaño natural de negociso de lenceria.


mira, vos sabes......las coss de electronica, la tecnologia.......en unos años y ya no sirve para nada.
yo tengo como 6 telefonos cdma ..........los guarde  (que salame) .

los vendia a tiempo y con esa $$ iba al cine, luego a comer y luego con una loca linda.

ahora..........vermut y no recuerdo ya que decia tato.....


----------



## seaarg (Nov 10, 2010)

jaja te cambio 3 monitores y unos cuantos gabinetes por una de esas de tamaño natural... queres?

Te leo bastante por el foro y sos como el filosofo de F.E., no siempre se saben apreciar sus comentarios pero al menos yo, creo saber entenderlos.

Eso si, Fer, para que corno guardaste tels cdma? sacales la pantalla y tira el resto (porque tu señora no te va a dejar ir con una loca linda jaja)

Yo apruebo el juntar chatarra, pero cada tanto hay que desarmar, guardar lo que quiza sea util y tirar el resto. Especialmente porque donde vivo se consiguen componentes "comunes" pero por ahi hay "rarezas" no tan faciles.

Estamos casi de acuerdo che, apruebo el rejunte pero pocas veces termine usando lo que junte. Lo que pasa que ponerse a vender me da pereza 

PD: Son papafritas lo de tato.


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 11, 2010)

Vermouth con papas fritas, y good show.


----------

